# Game Improvement Irons - What & Why



## DCB (Jan 2, 2011)

Having offloaded my recalcitrant MP57s to John_Findlay a short while ago, I'm going to be looking for something that will help me get nearer to an Aussie cricket score than I have been recently. 

Don't worry, I've been to the pro to find out why my swing has deserted me. In truth , it hasn't, it's just I'm too inconsistent to get the best out of the clubs I had. Lessons will be ongoing this coming season no doubt. 

So I'm wondering what the Sages and Soothsayers of the GM Forum have to say on the subject. I have an idea in my own mind as to what I'm thinking about, but, that's saying a secret at the moment.

So.......

What do you consider the ideal GI set of irons ?

Why do you rate them so highly ?


----------



## RGDave (Jan 2, 2011)

What do you consider the ideal GI set of irons ?

Why do you rate them so highly ?



Click to expand...

If you believe Ralph Maltby's index (MPF) then it's hard to look past Callaway irons.

Before last season really got under way, I went and tried a variety of Callaway irons, some old, some newer. To be totally honest, the easiest to hit (for me) were the X-16s.
The trouble is with them (Callaways, generally) that they do go rather high and some models are excessively offset, especially the "Big Bertha" models. I found the X-18s the best for direction (i.e. I didn't pull as many!!) as others.

As we all know, no club can hit the ball straight on it's own, but for consistency of distance and direction, I reckon they are hard to beat.

- - - - - - -

Here's some of his list - the last number is the MPF rating.
I have taken his own models off the list.

CALLAWAY Fusion Wide Sole #6 2006 1203
CALLAWAY FT iBrid #6 2008 1160
CALLAWAY Hawkeye VFT Tungsten inj. 2002 1155
CALLAWAY FT iBrid #5 Transition Hybrid 2008 1153
CALLAWAY Tungsten Injected Ti 2002 1142
MAXFLI Torque Arm 1997 1116
LYNX Tigress #6 2005 1012
CALLAWAY Big Bertha (original) 1995 1111
CALLAWAY Big Bertha Gold 1997 1063
*CALLAWAY X-20 #6 2007 1051
CALLAWAY X-18 #6 2004 1040*
CALLAWAY Great Big Bertha Tungsten inj. 1997 1038
*CALLAWAY Steelhead X-16 2003 1037*
CALLAWAY Big Bertha Fusion #6 2004 1031
CALLAWAY S2 H2 1988 1029
CALLAWAY Big Bertha 2002 1024
*CALLAWAY Big Bertha X-12 1998 989*
TOMMY ARMOUR 845u Silver Back 2003 989
CALLAWAY Big Bertha Ladies #6 2006 984
TOMMY ARMOUR 845w Silver Back (Womenâ€™s) 2003 984
CALLAWAY X-18 Pro Series #6 2004 982
*CALLAWAY Steelhead X-14 2002 980*
TOSKI Target T-56 2003 979
TOMMY ARMOUR 855 #6 2006 972
CLEVELAND Launcher #6 2005 970
CALLAWAY Pro Series X-16 2003 966
CALLAWAY Big Bertha 2003 964
GOLFWORKS CER 851 UM 2004 956
CALLAWAY FT #6 2008 949
TOMMY ARMOUR 845 Vault 2003 944
WILSON Deep Red II #6 2004 942
CALLAWAY Big Bertha Hybrid #4 2008 938
CLEVELAND Quadpro #6 2002 937
COBRA S9 #6 2006 933
CLEVELAND TA6 #6 2001 927
CALLAWAY Big Bertha #6 2006 926
POWER BILT TPS H&B Black Finish 1988 923
GOLFWORKS CER 851 UM Oversize 2006 919
CLEVELAND TA5 (Cast) 2000 915
PING Rapture #6 2006 914
MALTBY Xtreme X-1 2003 913
CALLAWAY Big Bertha Hybrid #5 2008 911
PING G5L #6 2006 909
GOLFWORKS Kinetic CER 1989 898
GOLFWORKS CER E-Series 2005 895
SRIXON I-403 AD 2005 895
GOLFWORKS 851 HS Hybrid Series #5 2007 894
GOLFWORKS DM Pro Steel Stainless #6 2007 894
*CALLAWAY Steelhead X-14 Pro 2002 891*


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2011)

Honestly, if you can get round the shovel-like look of the short irons, Cally X-20 is about as good as it gets in my opinion. X-20 Tours if you feel a little more optimistic about you're ball stiking.
Either that or the G10/15 but I always liked the look of the Cally better


----------



## RGDave (Jan 2, 2011)

Honestly, if you can get round the shovel-like look of the short irons, Cally X-20 is about as good as it gets in my opinion. X-20 Tours if you feel a little more optimistic about you're ball stiking.
Either that or the G10/15 but I always liked the look of the Cally better
		
Click to expand...

Yeh, my post was a little overkill (I don't work for Callaway)....but it's noteworthy to see all those clubs from one manufacturer at the top end of the MPF.

If I was spending my cash on *brand new* game improvement type irons tomorrow, I'd try

Ping i15 (unless I've straightened out with the g15!)
Titleist AP1 - truly fabulous -  I shall get some eventually
Callaway - Diablo edge
Mizuno - JPX800


----------



## thecraw (Jan 2, 2011)

Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping
Ping

&

Ping.


----------



## RGDave (Jan 2, 2011)

thecraw has sat on the fence!

I do however have a small omission to own up to.

Saying I use X-18s is not entirely true. I HAVE a full set 3-SW but I only use some of them.


----------



## DCB (Jan 2, 2011)

Just coming up to the half century so don't know if I qualify for Ping yet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2011)

In my opinion you won't go far wrong with the I15. Decent feel and forgiving on the bad ones.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 2, 2011)

I use Cobra SZ irons because they have great shafts for me but do not look too chunky at address or too ofset to my eye. 

Not many other new irons have taken my eye but the Cleveland CG16 in the black pearl finish are pretty decent in the looks department.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 2, 2011)

Are we asking about GI or SGI irons?

Alot of those Callys I would consider as SGI clubs. Huge shovels with bag loads of offset. But I'm guessing that you're looking for something more forgiving than the MP's, but perhaps not as ugly as the TM Superlaunch? Though I am only guessing.


----------



## DCB (Jan 3, 2011)

You're on the right track, don't think I could use something with too much offset and a large chunk of steel showing out the back at address.

Are the Ping I models realy that easy to use ?  Some have really small heads


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2011)

i15's


----------



## madandra (Jan 3, 2011)

Just coming up to the half century so don't know if I qualify for Ping yet  

Click to expand...

But to be fair Dave, you DO look old enough to buy Ping 

I see that Ping are now offering a free gift with every putter they sell in January. An ideal gift for their loyal customers.


----------



## DCB (Jan 3, 2011)

I pay a lot of money to get these silver highlights in my hair


----------



## bigslice (Jan 3, 2011)

Having offloaded my recalcitrant MP57s to John_Findlay a short while ago, I'm going to be looking for something that will help me get nearer to an Aussie cricket score than I have been recently. 

Don't worry, I've been to the pro to find out why my swing has deserted me. In truth , it hasn't, it's just I'm too inconsistent to get the best out of the clubs I had. Lessons will be ongoing this coming season no doubt. 

So I'm wondering what the Sages and Soothsayers of the GM Forum have to say on the subject. I have an idea in my own mind as to what I'm thinking about, but, that's saying a secret at the moment.

So.......

What do you consider the ideal GI set of irons ?

Why do you rate them so highly ?




Click to expand...


mizuno  
game improver clubs with the forged feel.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 3, 2011)

It would help to know what you play off. For me the MP53 is a great club, it is an MP iron but has the forgivness of the MX irons. It looks beautiful like a players iron but can be used by a wide range of players. If you get the shaft fitted I am sure you could hit this head.

I know its kinda boring to say your own irons but I would love you to get the enjoyment I have been getting.


PS I think you are ok for pings at 50 but they are UGLY!!!!


----------



## DCB (Jan 3, 2011)

Crept up to 13 (12.7) this season, first time in Cat3 since the mid 90s. Been down as low as 8 in the not too distant past, so I know I can play the game. There's a variety of reasons in the poor performance, biggest has to be lack of play. I can hit the shots on the practice ground, but struggle when out on the course. 

A slightly more forgiving iron may well help  since I can hit a reasonable ball when I put my mind to it.

Going to have a look at the JPX800 Pros & JPX800s later this week just to see how they feel and compare.

Pings and TMs have now been pushed further back in standings


----------



## Andy (Jan 3, 2011)

I've got a set of Callaway X12 Pro Series with Rifle shafts if you want a shot DCB?

Andy


----------



## haplesshacker (Jan 3, 2011)

DCB. I know the MX300's are 'last year'. But if you can find a set, give them a go. Nearest thing to them now are the 53's.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 3, 2011)

Crept up to 13 (12.7) this season, first time in Cat3 since the mid 90s. Been down as low as 8 in the not too distant past, so I know I can play the game. There's a variety of reasons in the poor performance, biggest has to be lack of play. I can hit the shots on the practice ground, but struggle when out on the course. 

A slightly more forgiving iron may well help  since I can hit a reasonable ball when I put my mind to it.

Going to have a look at the JPX800 Pros & JPX800s later this week just to see how they feel and compare.

Pings and TMs have now been pushed further back in standings  

Click to expand...


If your going to try the JPX then give the MP53 a slap and let me know what you think. My feeling is you will get alot of distance with the JPX but less feel less looks.


----------



## DCB (Jan 7, 2011)

Had a wee knock today with the JPX and the JPX Pros. It's looking like it'll end up as the JPX Pros that I end up getting fitted for. Nice solid strike, easy on the eye at address and a sensible head size. Need to arrange a fitting to get the shaft sorted out.

Had a look at the MP53s Alex, but, they were too similar to the MP57s I've just passed on so I don't want to go there


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 7, 2011)

What was wrong with the MP 57? I find them very forgiving and the heads are not that small either.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 7, 2011)

Had a wee knock today with the JPX and the JPX Pros. It's looking like it'll end up as the JPX Pros that I end up getting fitted for. Nice solid strike, easy on the eye at address and a sensible head size. Need to arrange a fitting to get the shaft sorted out.

Had a look at the MP53s Alex, but, they were too similar to the MP57s I've just passed on so I don't want to go there  

Click to expand...

Hey, I just dropped in here on the off chance you may have updated the post.


I did have a feeling you may say that about the MP53 but its a trick of the eye. Im not sure they hit the same way as the 57s but who cares as you seem to be happy with the JPX Pro. Let us know what shaft you plumb for. Did they offer you a good traid in for your 57s? The JPX hit a long way hu?


----------



## DCB (Jan 7, 2011)

Patricks,
Played the shorter irons well with the 57s but the longer irons were too quick to criticise my poor swings  

Alex,
proof of the pudding will be if the hcp starts a downward motion again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2011)

Patricks,
Played the shorter irons well with the 57s but the longer irons were too quick to criticise my poor swings  

Click to expand...

Exactly the problem I had in the MP53 and 63. Great down to the 4 iron but couldn't get it away in either model. The JPX pro was a better club for my ability and the 4 iron was very easy to hit. That was with the stock regular stell shafts so get C/F shafts and you'll be a happy camper I'm sure


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 8, 2011)

How often are you hitting more than a 4 iron then?


----------



## DCB (Jan 8, 2011)

The way I've been driving the ball... too often  

57s were good clubs, I just wasn't good enough to get the full benefit of them  

Hence the current situation of looking for something a bit more GI. Hopefully J_F will get the MP57s to sing in tune


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ah, i see.


----------



## hangover (Jan 10, 2011)

CALLAWAY X22'S FOR Â£300 
http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/12_Callaway_Golf_X-22_Irons_Steel_Shafts.html

YOU CANT GO WRONG WITH THEM


----------



## Alex1975 (Jan 10, 2011)

CALLAWAY X22'S FOR Â£300 
http://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/12_Callaway_Golf_X-22_Irons_Steel_Shafts.html

YOU CANT GO WRONG WITH THEM
		
Click to expand...

Wow random!


----------

